

Don't Interrupt Actions When Users Login - jaycee
http://blog.humanmade.org/post/50755558/a-bit-of-a-problem

======
mhartl
This is obvious but bears repeating. I still silently curse every site that
makes this mistake.

I've done my part to fix it, by the way. Here's the introduction to Section
6.5 in my book _RailsSpace_ :

6.5 Friendly URL forwarding

There’s one final flourish we’d like to add to our basic login functionality.
One of our pet peeves is when we go to the front page of a site, click on a
link for a protected page, are prompted to log in, and then get forwarded back
to the front page rather than to the protected page we originally requested.
This is lame, lame, lame. Obviously, the site should remember the protected
page we requested and then forward us _there_ after logging in. Let’s
implement (and test) this feature, which we call “friendly forwarding.”

~~~
litewulf
One thing is that often times you also care about the POST vars that got you
to that page, so you need to somehow persist that as well, which is harder
since you can't get a redirect to POST easily.

So the problem is (sometimes) harder than it appears.

~~~
derefr
The sites I've designed just do the login live on the page you needed it on,
via AJAX, without actually redirecting you anywhere. Of course, each displayed
page has to know both its guest and user state (and be able to transition
between them), but that seems like the correct approach, anyway.

~~~
litewulf
That sounds like alot of work ;)

I might as well just have unfriendly signups!

------
ld50
that should be a no-brainer... shame on you flickr and your lazy product team

